# A tubers demise on Boulder Creek



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

I like William Nealy's description of a "tuber" from Kayaks to hell, Its somethying like:

tuber (N): a root like vegetable; a person who rides an inner tibe on whitewater, giving proof that natural selection is still at work, the tuber of the future will likely be an excellent swimmer and strong, but advancements in intelligence is unlikely


----------



## J Rock (May 19, 2005)

When I was in college at CSU, we used to tube the Poudre just above the Mish. almost every weekend no matter the water level. Looking back, it was pretty damn dangerous considering none of us had helmets, floatation devices or a clue what we were doing. To top it all off, we drink heavily before hand. Never had any problems, but it many close calls. I think it has something to do with being in college... the rules of common sense just don't apply.


----------



## Piedra (Apr 15, 2005)

Funny, we were just talking about this last night. About how your ignorance of the danger (when in college) allows you to do the stupidest things and have fun while being completely oblivious to the hazards. We were supposed to raft the Yakima River one day while in college. While driving over the pass in hot weather, our KMart inflatable heated up, and with the altitude change, popped! We got to the river, drank a few beers to decide what to do, went to the local gas station, bought a bunch of tubes and tied them together to make a flotilla. We had no shoes or helmets, but at least we had PFDs. We floated down and took quite a thrashing. I remember our beer busting loose from where it was tied to one of the tubes and chasing it, swimming over rocks. I still have scars on my feet from the gashes. But we had smiles on our faces the whole time. 

I think even if you educated kids about the potential danger, they'd still do stuff like this. It must get passed down from generation to generation, because my son at age 7 tried to launch himself down the St Vrain from the bluegrass festival in the dark. Luckily someone on shore saw him and grabbed him and threw him ashore. Yikes.


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

2003 Season a tuber died on boulder creek at about 600 Cfs. I think he put in above Elepahnt Butttress. They closed the creek to tubers after that.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Gotta admit. College life made me brave and stupid. My best pal and I would funnel tons of beer and run IV + rapids (Raven's Chute on the Chattooga) in only our bathing suits. We'd actually (on purpose) swim through sieves...........drunk. Wow were we lucky. We actually had some kayakers stop and tell us how dangerous what we were doing was. When they'd leave we call them p*ssies and jump back in.

Just goes to show the joke is true......

What's the last thing you hear a ******* say before he dies?

Watch this Shit (with southern accent)


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

PhillyBoop said:


> 2003 Season a tuber died on boulder creek at about 600 Cfs. I think he put in above Elepahnt Butttress. They closed the creek to tubers after that.


I thought that he didn't die, but needed CPR and was successfully resusitated. In any case, there were no more tubers to be found after that, but people have short memories...


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

I guess he lived. The real tradegy is when one loses ones "top".


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Tops do come off!

The best time to paddle Boulder Creek is in August when it's 75 cfs. You have to weave your way through droves of young, drunk and giggeling girls with inflatables of their own.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

note to self: boulder creek + beer + 2 large pieces of rubber (one inflatable and the other roll on type) = fun!


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

Ahh, no flaming and rants. Everyone should be getting a bit gitty looking at all the flows going from yellow to Green to WHITE! Be Safe this weekend (goes for thsoe tubers). CC PP is a good tube watching as well.


----------



## tomcat (Oct 16, 2003)

erdvm1 said:


> Gotta admit. College life made me brave and stupid. My best pal and I would funnel tons of beer and run IV + rapids (Raven's Chute on the Chattooga) in only our bathing suits. We'd actually (on purpose) swim through sieves...........drunk. Wow were we lucky. We actually had some kayakers stop and tell us how dangerous what we were doing was. When they'd leave we call them p*ssies and jump back in.
> 
> Just goes to show the joke is true......
> 
> ...


naw....it's "hold my beer and watch this".....as they disapappear into the world of Darwin awards.


tommy


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

naw....it's "hold my beer and watch this".....as they disapappear into the world of Darwin awards. 

Actually It's " Black Belt my ASS!!"


----------



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

*closing rivers!*

Careful what you ask for, closing the river to boaters is just one step up from closing it to tubing and in some minds the two sports are one and the same. 

I remember one time running Boulder Creek about 10 years ago at very high levels and having some fire department rescue people tell us to get off the river because it was unsafe. It wasn't unsafe, it was awesome and still brings a smile to my face thinking about it.

If they can close it to tubers they can close it to kayakers!

Leave it open for the fools at all levels.....


----------



## CadronBoy (May 23, 2005)

Good point! Open access for all!


----------



## mvhyde (Feb 3, 2004)

*hey now...tubers are fun*

it gives us kayakers with excessive amounts of rescue gear a chance to practice rescuing the stoopid, the drunk, the stoned, the brainless, occasionally topless females, or any combination of the above.

So how do you Z-drag a pinned tube? LOL


----------



## Camiona (Apr 8, 2005)

How about just requiring PFDs while in the river? At least if the water gets high enough to recirulate people in Widowmaker. 

I for one have tubed a lot, but I know what level the river should be for me to be safe. Don't laugh, now, I've seen the light and put the tube away and took the kayak out :roll: 

Lauren


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

Camiona said:


> How about just requiring PFDs while in the river?


... and a helmet.

These requirements would accomplish two things:

1. Anybody without access to a PFD and helmet (most tubers) would not have access.
2. The tubers with PFD and helmets would be nearly as safe as the kayakers _(I said nearly)_


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

*River closed?*

I heard on the news tonight that they plan to close many sections of the boulder creeks to "most water craft" starting tomorrow until the levels return to lower levels.... Any PRB-ites have any info on this?


----------



## 22West (Jun 1, 2004)

Ed-

Kayaks and whitewater canoes are excluded from the ban.

It'll be closed from Ned to Erie.


----------



## StyleChief (May 19, 2004)

*Class III tubing can be safe!*

I used to live about a 1/4 mile up from the water park in Golden right on the rio. We would don wetsuits, helmets, and PFDs, grab a good size inner tube, and hike up to the 1st tunnel and put-in at the nice drop right on the bend and float down through the water park. Late summer thunderstorms produced flows of 1,100 cfs, which made for some great fun and wild times. We never had any mishaps, but a lot of fun. When done thoughtfully, and with proper technique, the whole tubing thing can be a riot! When ya get bored paddling, give it a try . . . .


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

*tubin*

did it many times before I boated, it hurt too much, and the kayakers kept pushin' me around in the eddies on busy days at boulder creek. 
That's why I bought a kayak!
Chrispy


----------

